# Rns-e display blank



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 2006 with stock rnse. My screen randomly goes blank. I noticed if I open the screen and push on the ribbon I can get the picture back. Assuming either the ribbon is broken or the connection is loose. I have looked all over but cant seem to find any disassembly instructions. I ordered the removal keys and would like some direction before I start poking around.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

For all things RNS-E:

http://audiforum.us/forums/rns-e.40/

Edit: Looks like you already started a thread over there...


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

Ya not getting much love over there. Most of the faq links are broken and there is not a lot of activity. Not many people taking these things apart. Most times I would dive right into a project like this but it is an expensive piece. I have seen a reference to a disassembly pdf bit I cant find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah...they recently switched to a different forum software. Similar to when that happened here, I'm sure it hurt their activity levels substantially. There are a few guys over there who are particularly knowledgeable, so you might try PM.


----------



## tomeq (Jan 5, 2011)

Chadd said:


> I have a 2006 with stock rnse. My screen randomly goes blank. I noticed if I open the screen and push on the ribbon I can get the picture back. Assuming either the ribbon is broken or the connection is loose. I have looked all over but cant seem to find any disassembly instructions. I ordered the removal keys and would like some direction before I start poking around.



You are right. It is either a loose connection or the ribbon cable is broken. I had similar issue. When you get your removal keys disconnecting the radio is pretty straight forward. You can find a video on youtube that shows how to do this. i.e.







I would start from checking the connection between LCD screen and the cable.

When removing the radio, you need to disconnect the power (large connector with bunch of cables from the driver’s side) quickly before the screen automatically closes itself.

When you ready to play with it, remove 3 screws on the bottom of the screen. Try not to pull the ribbon cable too hard when removing the screen. 

On the back of the screen you will see small brown bracket. Open it and remove the ribbon cable. Look at silver ending and make sure it is not damaged. Inspect entire available cable under light for any cracks. If everything looks good, insert it back. Push the cable all the way in and close the bracket. Put everything back together. Go back to your audi and plug the radio back in. If it works, then close and open the screen few times. If everything looks good then you are lucky - you are done. 

In my case it was a little more complicated. My ribbon cable was cracked at the end and it was on the radio side. I had to remove entire front panel and disconnect the cable form central electronics. I heard that if you live in a hot climate this happens a lot... 

Here are some pictures of my cable:










And this is how it looked disassembled. 










If you do this first and still have the same issue, let me know. I will try to help. Good luck!


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

Thank you Sir. Just waiting on the removal keys.

Did you have to replace the ribbon? Is that part available? I'm hoping for a loose connection but its more then likely an issue similar to yours. When I push on the ribbon close to the lcd nothing happens. If I push the ribbon to the side close to the radio I get the picture back.


----------



## tomeq (Jan 5, 2011)

No, I did not replace the ribbon. I fixed it by cutting few millimeters of the ribbon cable, just enough to get a connection. The ribbon cable is not available for sale. However, you might find few people on audiforum.us that may be able to get it to you. 

Sounds like in your case it is just a loose connection. It can be fixed by properly reattaching the cable. In some cases, one of the small connectors on the LCD screen (the ones that connect cable with the screen – you will know what I am talking about when you disconnect the cable) might be slightly bend. You should be able to pull it back just enough to get a stable connection using small screw driver. You have to be really careful though. If you pull it too hard it will break and you will need to buy need screen. The LCD screen is more available and easier to get than ribbon cable.

If all connectors look fine but the cable is loose even after reattaching it and closing the brown bracket you can try to put very thin tape at the end of the cable. Place the tape on the white sticker that is already there on top side of the cable. This should help to get tight. 

Like I said earlier, it will all make sense when you see it.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rather than cutting the ribbon back, consider silver-bearing paint, which is conductive and flexible. I've used it to repair these sorts of cables and low-current PC traces before...

Just a thought.

The paint isn't cheap (it contains quite a lot of silver) but it's really, REALLY good!

Keith


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

Well after spending 5 dollars and 45 minutes of my time the screen is working again. My ribbon looked just like the picture. It was broken on the board side too. I cut just a bit off the ribbon. 
Thank you much tomeq. Your post gave me the confidence to dive in. 

I didn't see the post about the silver paint until now. Seems like a solid idea. The ribbon can't be cut again so if the problem comes back that is what I'll have to do. 

On a side note: I bought the car used and I think he told me it had a factory installed nav. Looking at the wires something has been changed. The black wires come from another factory wire bundle. You have any idea what those wires are tapped for. Just thpught I would ask before starting another thread somwhere. Thanks again you save me a lot of money.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

They look like accessory tap-offs, for example to a Bluetooth retrofit or similar.

-Depends on what's been fitted. Those are the can bus wires CAN-L and CAN-H. -What's been added in later which connects to the CAN bus?


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

From what I understand the car came with factory nav and bluetooth. I saw on the wiring diagram the 2 can wires but the 2 black I can't figure out. I have a CD changer also but I don't think that plays a part in this. Everything works as it should but I can't leave well enough alone. I don't like those connectors either.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Well, if it ain't broke, don't "fix" it.

cos sometimes when things are 'fixed' that aren't 'broke', it ends up getting fixed so that nobody can fix it... if you know what I mean! :laugh:

Seriously, unless you find where those wires go, as Elton John would say: "don't go breaking my heart".

Keef


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

I can't just let it go. I'm trying. Maybe I should see someone about that. Thought I would look just one more time and I found this. A lot of extra wire back there. Maybe the whole thing is a retrofit. Wish I could remember the previous owners phone number. I said he used these forums maybe he will recognize his work. The black wires tapped to the can wires go into the bundle with the unused black block. which the goes to uncharted territory.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

A word to the wise...

TOWELS.

-When moving stuff around like that, you'll scratch up things like the top of the DSG lever or something else, unless you put towels everywhere...

Here's how I do that sort of stuff:










And here's how I made the power and CAN bus connections when I retrofitted the Bluetooth etc.


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

I get a bit impatient sometimes. Not only risking scratches but that black wire wrap has some crazy sticky stuff on it. 
What is in your orange block. I don't have anything there. 
It looks like a big mess of wires but it is really just 2 wire bundles that are long enough to reach the back of the car. I have sirius already installed. I think I have every factory option so I can't imagine where those wires would go. I guess I just need something to divert my attention.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

cut the wire and see what goes out.


----------



## DJGLIEDEN702 (May 8, 2012)

*This looks helpful*

I found your conversation on google and think this info will work. I have a 2007 Audi S4 DTM with the same problem and am going to try to fix this rather than buying a whole new $2500 unit. Question though, I bought my S4 used without a owners manual. Were can I get the pin required to make the unit work again after I fix the wire? Thank you.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You'll have to pay your dealer to obtain the PIN. They'll need the serial number which you can get with either a VAG-COM or by pulling the unit, or use engineering mode:


1) Turn on RNS-E.

2) Press the NAV button and release.

3) Press the top-left cursor button for 5 seconds and release.

4) Press the top-right cursor button for 5 seconds. Hold until the screen changes.


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Can you put a locked unit into engineering mode? Mine is asking for the PIN, so I'm hoping to put it into engineering mode to get the AUZ... code for it. I can't get it to enter engineering mode.

I'm only running it on a bench, so far, with +12 on D15 and ground on D12.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Been there.. tried that.

You can't get a locked unit into engineering mode.

Sorry.


----------



## Hoffmeister (Jan 15, 2016)

*Thanks*

Just had exactly the same ribbon issue on my 10 year old RNS-E. Only second issue ever since it was brand new, first being the dirty laser.

Thanks ever so much for the tip of trimming a couple of mm off the ribbon, it worked brilliantly.

Just my little tip, clean the laser lenses while its apart, even though mine isn't playing up it was really dirty.


----------

